# WTB Aquatic Plant Scissors and Tongs



## Ocean (Nov 20, 2014)

Looking to buy aquatic plant scissors and tongs.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Pat sells them.
CANADIAN AQUATICS


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I have one of each from fluvall. I'd
Do a
Package deal



Sent by tapatalk in north Burnaby


----------



## TheBigCheese (Oct 1, 2012)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Pat sells them.
> CANADIAN AQUATICS


+1

I bought their curved scissors. They work great!


----------

